# Hydraulic fluid change and part number questions..



## Keith Koharski (Aug 10, 2018)

Hey,

I'm new to this site and i recently purchased my first large commercial hydro push mower. I bought a used 1997 Cub Cadet 4816F. The engine is in solid condition and I have recently replaced the PTO clutch, fuel filter, cleaned out and adjusted the carb, new blades, rebuilt 2 blade spindle assemblies and replaced the left drive cable for the. Here are the issues I am having now..

The mower does not run at full speed as when i purchased it, it frequently doesn't drive. It will just stay and I have to go backward of some other opposite direction of whatever wont work. I noticed the hydro fluid is low and I was wondering if there is a substitute to this part number i found for the required fluid CC737-3120. It is expensive and I believe I will be needing at least 9qts. 

Can anyone help me out with this info? Any advice is appreciated

Keith


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Keith! That's one tough looking mower. We have several mechanics here that are super knowledgeable on these machine. Someone will be along to help you out with this issue


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not an expert, but doing a little research has revealed that some folks are using Shell Rotella-T 15w40 with much success. It is apparently close to the same spec as the original oil, prior to the introduction of the expensive CC synthetic oil.


----------

